
LIQUi: Language-Integrated Quantum Operations – quantum computer simulator - jonbaer
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/liquid/
======
Strilanc
The github page for the project [1] (called LIQUi|〉, short for "Language-
Integrated Quantum Operations simulator") is more informative than this post.

1: [https://github.com/msr-quarc/Liquid](https://github.com/msr-quarc/Liquid)

------
jwkelly
While a cool project, the author's commentary seem like total nonsense. What
does quantum computers have to do with VR? Was it just an attempt to link two
cool sounding topics in to one uber topic: quantum VR.

~~~
dang
Since the commentary doesn't add much, let's link to the project page instead.
Url changed from [http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsofts-quantum-
compu...](http://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsofts-quantum-computer-
simulator-a-glimpse-into-the-future-of-computers/).

------
Xcelerate
Is there something similar to this I can run on a unix / OS X environment?
This looks really cool, but I don't have access to a Windows machine.

~~~
profquail
F# support for CoreCLR is being worked on now, so you may be able to run
LIQUI|> on Unix / OS X / Linux before long.

It's worth opening an issue on the Github page for the project so the
developers know there's interest in running the simulator on non-Windows OSes:
[https://github.com/msr-quarc/Liquid/issues](https://github.com/msr-
quarc/Liquid/issues)

------
backpropagated
Just guessing that LIQUi|> should be pronounced "liquid."

